# How many weeks and days pregnant am I?



## Ivoryapril

Hi ladies. I can't decide whether to consider myself 5 wks and 3 days (from when i think i conceived) or just try to get it in my head that the midwife will say i'm further because of when my LMP started. What do you think? I don't think i ovulated until 3 weeks after LMP as opposed to 2 but it's annoying me that i can't work out my EDD and decide for definate how far i am. I think the docs/midwife will prob just say its from my LMP anyway, what do you think? x x


----------



## v2007

Midwives do go by you LMP, but it may change when you have a dating scan. 

If i go by my LMP im due on the 13th April. But according to my scan im due April 24:hissy:

How long was your cycle??

V x x x


----------



## Ivoryapril

LMP started 19 october but i don't think i ov'd til 3 weeks later, on the 7th november. Then only got :bfp: last sunday, on the 23rd nov x


----------



## weebubbles

Hi, I am roughly the same point as you. My LMP started 21 october but i don't think i ovulated til 3 weeks later, on the 10th november. Then only got BFP last monday, on the 24th nov. I thought myself to be 5 weeks and 6 days but when I had a scan the other day (long story) they said that I may not be as far along as I thought as they could see a sac but nothing else. 
It is all very confusing as someone told me you work it out by the no of weeks since you ovulated and add 2 weeks on to it. Which would put me at 5 weeks today.
Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## weebubbles

I found this website that helps and it takes into account that not everyones cycle is 28days, mine is 34 days. It puts me at 4 weeks and 6 days and I thought I was 5 weeks and 6 days probably due to my cycle being 6 days longer than average. 

https://baby2see.com/development/index.html

Hope this helps you xx


----------



## v2007

It sounds like you have both have had a 35 day cycle which is what i had when i concieved this 1. 

We ovulate on average 14 days before the nxt :witch: is due. So stick with the dates you have, but do expect to be put back from anything from 7 to 12days. 

My LMP came on the 07/07/08 i got my :bfp: on the 12/08/08. I ovulated on the 28/29 July. 

HTH.


----------



## massacubano

I always use an online pregnancy due date calculator. They are usually right on! I guess if you do not know 100% a scan will be in order. But, the pregnancy test looks like a very early pregnancy if you compare the two lines.


----------



## Plumfairy

Go by ur LMP.. I no for sure I didnt Ov until 3 weeks after my LMP but its doesnt really make alota difference... They will see when you have your 12 weeks scan if your due date is correct. Unless you have reaaaaaaaaallly long cycles and OV'd alot longer after your LMP then thats what you should go by. x x


----------



## Jkelmum

weebubbles said:


> I found this website that helps and it takes into account that not everyones cycle is 28days, mine is 34 days. It puts me at 4 weeks and 6 days and I thought I was 5 weeks and 6 days probably due to my cycle being 6 days longer than average.
> 
> https://baby2see.com/development/index.html
> 
> Hope this helps you xx

That puts me at 11wk 5days as i has short cycles


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hun until your scan just go with which ever you want to......altho alot of us feel disappointed if we get put back a week or so at the scan and feel great when we get put forwards ;) ;) xx


----------



## dizzy duck

I know its so confusing. I worked out my EDD by a online calculator as it asks for how many days in your cycle, mine is 35 days so this makes me 9+3 with a due date of 3rd July but I had a scan at the EPU at what I thought was 6+2 weeks only to be told I was 7+4 making due date 26th June, which was a great surprise but Im expecting my 12 week scan will put me back a week again. So its hard to know what to believe or think so I would wait till your scan. I hope all goes well. Take care :hugs: XXXX


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks, i'm going to stick with when i think i conceived unless midwife tells me otherwise! x


----------



## pictureframe3

but i read the miriam stoppard book and it looks like I am really 6 weeks. Just want to know when it is going to be 12 weeks and I have to tell my employer.
Help?


----------



## theotheangel

Hi weebubbles,

I just seen your post, I had my period the same day as you and ovulated the same time and also am now pregnant. I have booked in to have an early scan on December 17th, and just can't work out how pregnant I am meant to be, as i ovulated 3 weeks late. I just wondered if you know how many weeks you definitely are now. I am quite scared to have a scan if too early and they tell me they can't see a heart beat. Thinking maybe I should wait a little longer. If I go from my last period i would be about 8 weeks but from ovulation only 5 weeks when I got for my scan on 17th December. I lost by little boy after he was born due to a heart defect and just can't face being told there is no heartbeat, but also want to know if the pregnancy is ok!


----------



## Mother of 4

Go by you lmp then you'll get a more correct date at your scan.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi, this thread is 2 years old, but if you are sure you ovulated november 10th that makes you almost 6 weeks pregnant now (because you are technically 2 weeks pregnant when you conceive, which is obviously around the time you ovulate) i also ovulate 3 weeks into each cycle, the date of last period doesnt matter, when they do your scan they will date the pregnancy from when you ovulated/conceived not your period. An early scan on the 17th december should make you 7 weeks and a few days (if you are sure of when you conceived) so you should be able to see heartbeat by then x


----------

